# Whats wrong with Kato Paphos?



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

In replies to my earlier posts there have been a couple of suggestions that would appear to say Kato Paphos is not such a good place to locate.

Can someboody please elaborate as to why?

I realise some of you might be living there and may well have an alternative position so I would welcome responses from both sides to get a balanced view.

Rema


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It is not a bad place, but for long term living there are certain areas that are just in general noisier since there are many apartments in large developments. It is a good place for holiday rentals so many of the apartments and town-homes are rented out to holiday makers who are generally in Kato Paphos for proximity to the nightlife and beaches. There will be more parties, more late nights, more potential foot traffic past your property etc. This is not all of Kato Paphos of course. There are some quieter, smaller developments that are suitable for permanent living. But, any area that is close to bar street will have a lot more young people who are there obviously to drink, go to clubs and stay out late and many young men have noisy cars and motorcycles.


----------

